# eselect fontconfig

## Amon2501

Объясните пожалуйста такую вешь - вот я набираю eselect fontconfig list и есть список конфигов. Мне все понятно про те конфиги которые добавляют какую то функцию, ну хинтинг напимер или включают чтение local.config Но совершенно непонятно что означает включение или НЕвключение конфига с названием шрифта. Вот например

```

...

  [35]  57-dejavu-sans.conf

  [36]  57-dejavu-sans-mono.conf

  [37]  57-dejavu-serif.conf

...

```

Что это значит? dejavu установлен но не работает (тогда почему я его вижу и могу выбрать)? Или что это значит в целом, когда и зачем я должен включать или выключать конкретные шрифты?

----------

## globus

Не все программы работают через fontconfig, может dejavu как раз стороной виден.

----------

